# samurai jujutsu



## Hanzo04 (Jun 28, 2004)

is there such a thing as samurai jujutsu? if so are there any links?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 28, 2004)

It's the name of the system practiced by the late Pete Siringano, Sr.  His son, Pete Jr., heads it now.  Their webpage is here.


----------



## captnigh (Jun 29, 2004)

They sell Super Weapon on that site.  Classic flick.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 29, 2004)

ALL jujutsu is samurai jujutsu. Like I said before, hanzo, quit looking for the super secret system that will make you invincible. Fight hard, spar full contact, and condition your body. That's the only secret.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 29, 2004)

what the hell are you talking about? there is no damn super art. i have the right to ask any question i want, so stop talkin *****! i already know "it's not the art that makes the man but the man that makes the art" speech. get off my back!

A hard head makes a soft ***! remember that!


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 29, 2004)

But your actions say otherwise. You seem to be looking for a master who can teach teh d34dly. 

Please. Just give sportfighting one trial lesson. That's all. If you don't like it, i'll shut up about it.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 29, 2004)

tae kwon do is as far as sport fighting i'm gonna get to. i primarily train for self-protection now. thanks but no thanks. and what actions are talkin about might i ask.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 29, 2004)

If you want good Jujutsu that come from samurai, try one of the Koryu schools. research it and ask questions before commiting yourself to it though. there is a lot of bad Koryu out there. Where do you live? there are some good Daito ryu schools.....

good luck.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 29, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> tae kwon do is as far as sport fighting i'm gonna get to.


Not TKD pointfighting. Full contact combat sports, like wrestling, boxing, muay thai, BJJ, judo.



> i primarily train for self-protection now. thanks but no thanks.


Sport fighting is the best way to train for self defense. 

Just try ONE class. That's all I ask. An hour of your time. Get in there and grapple, and if you think you can avoid going to the ground, do no holds barred with the instructor. 



> and what actions are talkin about might i ask.


Most of your posts are you asking "Is this person super deadly?".

By the way, I trained in Daito-ryu for six months. Nothing was remotely practical.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 29, 2004)

actually grappling doesn't fit my style. i like to strike. i learn martial arts to take someone out quick not let drag on and that's Bjj.it is for one on one that's it. striking arts teach defense against multiple attackers. and please stop trying to recruit me 'cause nothing you say will change my mind. 

also i can't stand the Gracies and how they use their family name to make money that's ridiculus. i have never been a fan of ground fighting! when i become teacher i won't be teaching it.

and what the hell is daito-ryu. and it wasn't practical because it didn't fit your style just like groundfighting doesn't fit my style. your argument was a waist of your time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 30, 2004)

*-MOD NOTE-

Keep all posts Polite and Respectful AND Devoid of any personal attacks.  

~Tess
-MT S. Mod- *


----------



## captnigh (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanzo-
If you like striking, maybe Kenpo is what you want.  Some styles of Kenpo can help you develop wicked hand speed and teach you all sorts of strikes....
If you don't want to train in BJJ/Groundfighting primarily, then maybe at least make an effort to learn the basics.  It's a good thing to have if you need it.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> actually grappling doesn't fit my style. i like to strike. i learn martial arts to take someone out quick not let drag on and that's Bjj.it is for one on one that's it. striking arts teach defense against multiple attackers. and please stop trying to recruit me 'cause nothing you say will change my mind.
> 
> also i can't stand the Gracies and how they use their family name to make money that's ridiculus. i have never been a fan of ground fighting! when i become teacher i won't be teaching it.
> 
> and what the hell is daito-ryu. and it wasn't practical because it didn't fit your style just like groundfighting doesn't fit my style. your argument was a waist of your time.


 You see, everyone knows (well, I thought everyone knew) that one way to control a kenpo or TKD or other striking art person is to get them to the ground.  Close-in fighting works pretty well and chances are, in multiple attacks, nowadays you are likely to find one person in a group attack who is willing to take you to the ground.  What are you going to do then?

 No disrespect intended, just curious...?


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 30, 2004)

well since most ground fighters will attack the legs i would try to side step as quickly as possible then kick him in the ribs and let him try it again if he wants. that's as simple as i can put it.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 30, 2004)

and for captnigh i am studying kenpo right now. my frien from highschool is teaching me and he's been doing it for six years. he's pretty good.


----------



## captnigh (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> well since most ground fighters will attack the legs i would try to side step as quickly as possible then kick him in the ribs and let him try it again if he wants. that's as simple as i can put it.


I don't study BJJ or groundfighting as my core art, but I try to learn as much as I can. I don't mean any disrespect by saying this, but if that's your only strategy for neutralizing a skilled BJJ practitioner, you're gonna get hurt. Seriously. 
And as far as learning kenpo, I'm sure your friend is showing you technique, but I highly recommend someone with more time in -- say maybe 20-25 years as opposed to 6. If you like what he's showing you, seek out his teacher.... just a suggestion.
Good Luck!


----------



## auxprix (Jun 30, 2004)

I would say that this 'samurai jujitsu' is largely dead today. If you want to know more about this, check out the Judo History thread in the Judo/Jujitsu board. I don't agree with everything the poster writes, but he does have some solid facts. Many artists who call themselves Jujitsu today are those who broke off of Judo once it took a more upright sportfighting approach. If you want a more direct link to samurai Jujitsu, as you call it, I would say that Aikido may be up your alley. It may not be exactly what you have in mind, but they work alot with standing techniques, and don't spend quite as much time on the ground as us Judoka do. With the short experience I had with the art, I can tell that it's well organized and pleasant to learn.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> well since most ground fighters will attack the legs i would try to side step as quickly as possible then kick him in the ribs and let him try it again if he wants. that's as simple as i can put it.


Thousands and thousands of matches have proven that doesn't work. See videos on www.bullshido.net 
It simply won't happen. 

Now show me some proof that TKD is any better than BJJ for when you're getting jumped. PROOF.

And daito-ryu is traditional jiujitsu, as close to what the samurai used as you'll find.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 30, 2004)

WOW! you're not trying to scare me are you- 'cause it's not working.
have you ever heard the phrase " where there's a will there's a way" well i have that will and i can definitely find a way. nothing is impossible.


----------



## captnigh (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanzo,
I don't think you're being realistic.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 30, 2004)

well is doesn't matter what you think, it matters what i think. you know we can argue all day. it's no problem at all. I like to argue! it's one of my best qualities!


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not trying to scare you. I'm just stating facts. If you can't grapple, you're screwed when fighting a grappler. Simple as that. You wanna avoid going to the ground, you'd better have a good grasp of clinchwork, sprawling and the guard, things you'll only find in grappling. 

So what's your "way" that's different from the hundreds of others who've said they'd never get taken down anyway? What makes you unique?


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 30, 2004)

when i said i'll find a way i didn't say immediately. and besides why would i tell you my tactics? that makes no sense.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jun 30, 2004)

:uhoh:  Oy vey!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 30, 2004)

I am sure the other non-grapplers who went into the UFC had the same thinking (where there's a will there's a way) as you Hanzo04. Here are a few strikers that have won a few UFC fights with some limited grappling. 
Pete Williams
Murice Smith
Bas Rutten 

These three came from a stand-up art and added grappling to what they all ready know. Having some good basics for the ground may be good, especially if the techniques that you have don't work. It's always good to have too many tools then not enough.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> when i said i'll find a way i didn't say immediately. and besides why would i tell you my tactics? that makes no sense.


LAWWD HAYLP ME! Look, I doubt we're ever gonna meet face to face, and I doubt any wrestler is reading this board, looking for your weakness. 

So, for purposes of debate, what techniques do you plan to use if ever confronted by a grappler, and how are these techniques different from the ones that have already been tried?


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 30, 2004)

i'm gonna be straight up with you. i've only been practicing tkd for two years, but i do plan on taking other arts that work on ground fighting situations like kenpo and taijutsu. but groundfighting will never be my focus point. my personal belief is since most fights do go to the ground (inexperienced fighters), is why go to the ground at all. i think that's why we become martial artists to not be taken to the ground by some bum who can't fight like a man. we as MA should be technically sound with our moves and not sloppy. and plus going to the ground just gets you tired fast. we should follow bruce lee's theory and not let fights drag on past one minute. and i'm sorry because i know i offended some people but that's the way i feel. i'm sorry for coming across as a hard ***, but like i said before i like to argue. so like i said before all this contreversy happened- what is samurai jujutsu?peace


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 30, 2004)

Hanz, I did a google search and there are apparently lots of references to books on Samurai Jujutsu and here are two links that actually talk about it, one references small circle as the samurai jujutsu art (I didn't read all of them), and there are more pages if you want to make the effort to seek out pages on the internet.

www.smallcirclejujutsu.com
www.isop.ucla.edu/eas/lessons/wohl/shoguns.html

 On the other topic, I'm curious why you seem volotile...you are studying martial arts, right?  or are you learning how to kick a**? Because martial arts is about calming the mind and soul to be a better warrior - to fight the good fight, not just kick a**.

 I'm earnestly asking, not trying to be argumentative.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks for the links. but i do have an attitude and i need to work on it since i consider myself a traditonalist. i live in broadview right next maywood which is not a nice neighborhood. all my cousins live on the westside of chicago in the ghetto. so it is kinda of hard acting like a true martial artist. that's why i plan on moving to a different state so i can e on my own and siscover things for myself with no distractions. but thanks for your concern. peace


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jul 1, 2004)

uh shesulsa these links don't work. but i'll try searching for info myself. thanks.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> i'm gonna be straight up with you. i've only been practicing tkd for two years, but i do plan on taking other arts that work on ground fighting situations like kenpo and taijutsu.


Neither of those have a ground syllabus. 



> but groundfighting will never be my focus point. my personal belief is since most fights do go to the ground (inexperienced fighters), is why go to the ground at all.


1: Because it's the best place to put a large man

2: because a lot of the time you don't have a choice



> i think that's why we become martial artists to not be taken to the ground by some bum who can't fight like a man.


1: Ok, that's offensive, saying we're bums. 

2: CAN'T FIGHT LIKE A MAN? I'll tell you right now, grappling is FAR more "fighting like a man" than flicking your feet at each other from a horse stance. Men wrestle. It's what we DO. We've been doing it since we were austrologodamnpithicenes. In almost every culture in the world, wrestling is a test of manhood.



> we as MA should be technically sound with our moves and not sloppy. and plus going to the ground just gets you tired fast.


That's crap. Conserving energy is the key to success in grappling. Grappling A BJJ black belt is like fighting an anaconda. The more you struggle, the harder you make it for yourself, while he's just calmly waiting, hasn't even broken a sweat. 
I remember an article written by an aikido master who fought helio gracie (who was in his 80s at the time). He said that he was humiliated by an OLD MAN for half an hour, while helio laughed and talked with his sons.



> we should follow bruce lee's theory and not let fights drag on past one minute.


Theory and practice are two very different things.



> and i'm sorry because i know i offended some people but that's the way i feel.


I don't care about how you feel, only what you know.


----------



## captnigh (Jul 1, 2004)

someone hammered my reputation for "advertising" kenpo in the beginning of this thread....geez......
what a load of crap......


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jul 1, 2004)

this is gonna be my last entry in this jujutsu forum. anybody who can't fight standing up is *****! groundfighting is for punks who don't want to get beat down like a man.that's some real ***** stuff fighting on the ground like an animal. that's some dirty ****. Lame! If you keep pushing i wiil react. remember you started this argumaent when you told me i was looking for some damn "super deadly system". if you don't have something nice tosay don't say nothin at all! and did you really read my statement idiot. i said bums as to reference to people on the street not martial artist, ditz.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2004)

CAPTNIGH:  I've been dinged for stupid reasons before, too.  We all have.  Just ignore it.

 HANZO04:  Again with the strong reaction...you won't get anywhere with anyone like that.  If someone pushes your button, turn the button off.  If I may offer a little unsolicited advice...only because you were apologetic in a couple of your posts...remember that when you react to them, you allow others to control you.  That can be a mistake.  Try to keep your mind open - if for no other reason, to remain calm which is truly mandatory if you wish to win in a fight.  Calmness of mind is essential to maintaining your ability to see every possibility.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2004)

* -MOD NOTE-
ENOUGH~!

I've given ONE Warning.. and It's been Ignored.

Thread Locked Pending Admin Review.

If you have issues with someone.. Take it OFFLINE~!!!

~Tess
-MT S. MOD-*


----------

